# .nef Raw and lightroom 3



## knightracersi

I looked under adobes website for help and if I go with them I have to pay. I am using a trial of Lightroom 3 and i can not open my raw files .NEF. I am using a Nikon D7000 and I tried to use the plugin for raw files but I don't think it is installing properly, it still gives me an error. I have a copy of PS5 and it also gave me a hard time till the plugin was installed. Now that works but the Photoshop elements and lightroom 3 are not letting me edit my raw files...:x:x:x:x HELP PLEASE  I also tried to uninstall the LR3 and Re install it no luck


----------



## Light Artisan

You need Lightroom 3.3 release candidate.

Not sure if you can use it in demo mode or not... Why not use the software it came with (Nikon Capture NX), then convert it from there? The software is actually pretty good.


----------



## ann

They just haven't caught up with the newest cameras. When they do, you will need to upgrade the convertor section for that camera body, however, i would second the recommendation for using what came with the camera.


----------



## knightracersi

Thank you both for your help I thought I was going to go nuts over the answer. I have never used any cameras software since it never seemed useful but I will try this for now. I just like things that are universal for other people to use instead of specific.


----------



## Seekwence

I am also new to Lightroom, but can't you select the option "Copy as DNG" if you are importing from a card to your computer...this should copy them as .dng to the folder of your choosing as well as import into Lightroom.

More info: "Should I convert to DNG?"


----------



## knightracersi

Seek it wasn't giving me an option to do anything with them on LR or the computer. Iphoto could read them but it was reading it as a file error and could not preview or open them. I have the RC on it now and it works! :thumbup:


----------



## rainking

Here you go. This will work with the D7000 RAW files. I use it. 

Adobe Labs - Downloads: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3.3 Release Candidate


----------

